# 2000 Kodiak 400 Snorkel Job



## jctgumby

Well I have started my own little side business around the house, Too Deep ATV's. My first customer brought me a 2000 Yamaha Kodiak 400, he is wanting it fully snorked, radiator relocate, clutch kit, Big Gun Slip-On and 27" Outlaws. I got the radiator finished and just finished the snorkels up a little while ago. Here are a few pics of the snorkels, but please go gentle on me I still haven't put the plastics and racks back on yet and haven't mounted the radiator back up either. Other than that, let me know what you think.


----------



## 02KODIAK400

are you using a universal radiator relocation kit or did you make one


----------



## jctgumby

Made it...I am fabbing up all of my own stuff


----------



## 02KODIAK400

i heard that i wish there was a easier way to snorkle the breather box but there is no room most people put there battery in the tool box, cut out there battery box, cap the top of the breather box, cut a hole in the back of the brether box and go from there


----------



## jctgumby

Nah, I did the nut buster style but tried to hug the contour of the tank cover and move the snorkel out away from the rider the best I could. I am a pretty big ole boy (6' 3" 285) and I can ride without it touching me anywhere. I can get on and off without touching it, and it even stays away from my belly so it doesn't try to suck up my shirt. Best route that I saw to run it. And finally the most important thing...The owner likes it and that is the most important thing to me.


----------



## sloboy

I done a right up on a 450 kodiak. You have to relocate the battery.


----------



## Bad500

looks good man!


----------



## JPs300

Realizing this is a couple months old - 

These are great little bikes with some clutch work; a stage 1 machine job job along with the stage 2 fixed plate mod will sling 28" s/w backs and still cruise 40ishmph. - We have one in our crew that is about to go up for sale, there are vids of it on my youtube literally fender deep in pure mud still turning the tires no problem. 

With the flex hose I use on snorks you can route all three up front w/o relocating anything. - I've got some pics to upload tomorrow of it, including the snork job.


----------



## JPs300

Here's the one we did a 2-3 years back. All three snorks up front. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/2...relocate-all-out-front-w-pics.html#post245169


----------

